# After declining UFC contract, Jimi Manuwa set to defend UCMMA belt



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

> Rising British light-heavyweight prospect Jimi Manuwa had the UFC deal he worked hard so to get – and still decided to pull the plug.
> 
> The 28-year-old knockout artist is in no hurry. When he gets to the big show, he wants to hit the ground running. In the meantime, he's logging cage time.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/25750/aft...campaign=Feed:+mmajunkie+(MMAjunkie.com+Feed)


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I've got to say I disagree with the interveiwer. Jimi was right to turn it down this time with the timings being wrong but I read somewhere he has turned down three deals this being the third, he may be inexperienced but he is also entering his prime. I havn't seen him live as I don't have sky but I have seen about four of his fights on youtube, enough to make me belive he could be a B-Level fighter in the UFC if he gets in soon, I don't want him to leave it too late.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I doubt the sense in turning down three offers from the UFC, i'm all for timing but at his age he may not get another offer fighting in the domestic scene.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Its really hard to say whether or not this was a good call. There are definetely some guys who could have benefitted from some more time outside of the UFC (Pat Barry, Cody McKenzie, Charles Olivera all come to mind). If he can put a few more together without a loss and then take a deal, it will look like a great move. If he losses and misses out on his shot, he will look like an idiot.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

He won again last night 10-0 now.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

slapstick said:


> He won again last night 10-0 now.


Against a 2-0 fighter.

To be honest i want to buy into the hype but he needs to fight somebody notable next.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I see where he is coming from. Going for UCMMA to the UFC is like going from Sunday league to the premier league but i don't understand why he isn't getting fights elsewhere then.

A fighter who is 10-0 after last night and is a champ in an organisation as well known as UCMMA should be able to get his name on a BAMMA card at the very least if not a shark fights or MFC card. 

His manager definitely needs to step his game up.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> I see where he is coming from. Going for UCMMA to the UFC is like going from Sunday league to the premier league but i don't understand why he isn't getting fights elsewhere then.
> 
> A fighter who is 10-0 after last night and is a champ in an organisation as well known as UCMMA should be able to get his name on a BAMMA card at the very least if not a shark fights or MFC card.
> 
> His manager definitely needs to step his game up.


Bamma seems to be making an attempt at growing, maybe they are trying to lock guys into multi fight deals. That could be a point of contention for fighters that are eventually trying to go to the UFC. Just a guess.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I don't blame any 205'ers for not wanting to sign with the UFC. You get a crappy contract, fight on the prelims, and only get one or two fights a year.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

he needs to fight some good american wrestlers and elite strikers and beat them before going to the ufc, so with that said he needs to sign a contract with bellator and go 3-0 or 4-0 there and then sign with the ufc.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he needs to fight some good american wrestlers and elite strikers and beat them before going to the ufc, so with that said he needs to sign a contract with bellator and go 3-0 or 4-0 there and then sign with the ufc.


Doesnt Bellator have champions clauses in there contracts? According to Markovsky, being champion doesnt really pay in that organiztion either. Also, beating bellators LHW's wouldnt prove much. Their champ just lost to Travis Wiuff. Thats not to impressive.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Doesnt Bellator have champions clauses in there contracts? According to Markovsky, being champion doesnt really pay in that organiztion either. Also, beating bellators LHW's wouldnt prove much. Their champ just lost to Travis Wiuff. Thats not to impressive.


It be more impressive than beating 2-0 cans in england.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Doesnt Bellator have champions clauses in there contracts? According to Markovsky, being champion doesnt really pay in that organiztion either. Also, beating bellators LHW's wouldnt prove much. Their champ just lost to Travis Wiuff. Thats not to impressive.


Dude Wiuff had 50lbs on M'Pumbu, and M'pumbu almost beat him!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Dude Wiuff had 50lbs on M'Pumbu, and M'pumbu almost beat him!


Wiuff is one notch above a can on a good day and came in on weight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Bamma seems to be making an attempt at growing, maybe they are trying to lock guys into multi fight deals. That could be a point of contention for fighters that are eventually trying to go to the UFC. Just a guess.


They already have Marquardt and Watson tied to exclusive deals.

Manuwa needs to be banging on the door of Bellator/BAMMA/MFC etc


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I like Bellator but their contracts get fighters locked in for long term deals. I think he should have another fight against a more notable fighter, maybe McSweeney or Ricco or someone like that, before moving to UFC. He did look great last night though.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Signed with BAMMA: http://mmaweekly.com/bamma-signs-top-british-light-heavyweight-fighter



> Fresh off another impressive knockout victory this weekend at UCMMA over Nick Chapman, British light heavyweight fighter Jimi Manuwa is BAMMA bound following his signature on an exclusive four-fight deal.
> 
> Once rumored to be courting an offer from the UFC, Manuwa has opted to continue building his level of experience and looks to maintain momentum having battled injuries over the last 12 months. He is currently riding a perfect 10-0 undefeated record.
> 
> ...


BAMMA are really stepping it up, I'm impressed I really hope they sucseed.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Bit dissappointing as BAMMA have no lightheavyweights! Was hoping UFC or Strikeforce would sign him up, or even Shark fights or someone like that.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> Bit dissappointing as BAMMA have no lightheavyweights! Was hoping UFC or Strikeforce would sign him up, or even Shark fights or someone like that.


I'm sure they won't leave him on his tod, they need to expand and they are doing so, if BAMMA keep expanding and maybe even get a sky sports deal they could pressure the UFC to increasing it's presence here, exiting times


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a big fan of BAMMA, they have good fighters from featherweight to middleweight, but LHW and HW there are none of them! I guess if they sign 3 or 4 good guys then it'll be ok, but i cant see that happening.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Guys who arn't in the 'big three' orgs who could be a possible matchup: Dennis Kang, Robert Drysdale, Yan Cabral, Jan Blachowicz, Hans Stringer or Marcus Vänttinen. Other then Kang and Drysdale they are all in europe too, even two or three of those would make a stacked division.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm still dumbfounded as to why this guy turned down an UFC contract. Who does that? A time in the UFC is worth more then his title.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think there are some good fights for Manuwa in BAMMA. 

Seth Petruzelli would be a good one up first. An experienced veteran who is decent both standing and on the ground.

McSweeney or Ricco would be okay too.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm still dumbfounded as to why this guy turned down an UFC contract. Who does that? A time in the UFC is worth more then his title.


Because the contract was for 138 wich is two weeks after the UCMMA event.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm still dumbfounded as to why this guy turned down an UFC contract. Who does that? A time in the UFC is worth more then his title.


His decision wasn't financial, it was based on longevity - Manuwa obviously feels that a few more fights worth of experience will see him last longer in the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a risk with that though. If he looses anytime inbetween now and when he would get signed it could jeopardise his getting signed. That's why he should've taken it now.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I think he made a great choice not go go. You see unbeaten guys all the time that sign with the UFC when their clearly not ready. Mario Miranda & Dave Branch for example. Both came to the UFC unbeaten, not ready for the big leagues and are back in the smaller shows. It would have been much more beneficial for them to get another 4 or 5 fights against solid regional dudes on regional shows before coming to UFC.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> There is a risk with that though. If he looses anytime inbetween now and when he would get signed it could jeopardise his getting signed. That's why he should've taken it now.


Ya he should go to the ufc get smashed because of inexperience and be tossed aside.:thumbsdown:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well at this point he may never get signed. In my opinion if you get offered an UFC contract then do it. This is risky.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well at this point he may never get signed. In my opinion if you get offered an UFC contract then do it. This is risky.


That makes no sense. You act like as if he's going to be set for life just by signing his name on the dotted line. 

The dude signs, hypothetically, signs for something typical of a fighter like him, 8k to show 8k to win. They match him tough, say against a guy like Kyle Kingbury, now...this is a type of fight that is a better fighter than he's ever fought and ever will fight on the British circuit. He loses. Gets matched up with another loser in what is basically a pink slip match and loses and the guy leaves the UFC with bad reputation and 16k.

Yes, that'd be a great move.

He probably makes similar money on the British circuit if not more. The only way it'd be lucrative for him to join the UFC is to win fights. And if he loses to some domestic fighters on the way, then he clearly wasn't that good to begin with and wouldn't have won the fights necessary for him to be successful in the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If not more on the British circuit? Is there money in that market that I don't know about? This is the first time I've heard of this.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> If not more on the British circuit? Is there money in that market that I don't know about? This is the first time I've heard of this.


Of course there's money in it, you think Paul Daley fights for 500 dollars now that hes not in the UFC? I know BAMMA has paid around 30k for main event fighters.

A bit better than 4 and 4 or 8 and 8 as well as being against a much easier opponent at that.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> If not more on the British circuit? Is there money in that market that I don't know about? This is the first time I've heard of this.


Fighters can make a lot of money on the indies, one of the things about Kimbo Slice was that he could have fought freak show fights and brought in millions but he chose to come to the UFC.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affliction:_Banned

The payouts for Afliction were insane

Russia Fedor Emelianenko ($300,000/no win bonus) def. United States Tim Sylvia ($800,000)

Belarus Andrei Arlovski ($750,000/$500,000 for show and $250,000 win bonus) def. United States Ben Rothwell ($250,000)

United States Josh Barnett ($300,000/no win bonus) def. Brazil Pedro Rizzo ($70,000)

Canada Mark Hominick ($10,000/$5,000 for show and $5,000 win bonus) def. United States Savant Young ($7,000)

United States Matt Lindland ($300,000/$225,000 for show and $75,000 win bonus) def. Brazil Fabio Negao ($20,000)

Brazil Renato Sobral ($90,000/$60,000 for show and $30,000 win bonus) def. United States Mike Whitehead ($50,000)

United States Mike Pyle ($20,000/$15,000 for show and $5,000 win bonus) def. United States JJ Ambrose ($5,000)

Brazil Vitor Belfort ($140,000/$70,000 for show and $70,000 win bonus) def. United States Terry Martin ($30,000)

Brazil Antonio Rogerio Nogueira ($50,000/no win bonus) def. United States Edwin Dewees ($15,000)

United States Paul Buentello ($80,000/$60,000 for show and $20,000 win bonus) def. Canada Gary Goodridge ($25,000)


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I know Marquadt is on £160,000 when you think about it BAMMA only get a quater less in ticket sales then the UFC because the UFC always bring half-assed fights over here.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

slapstick said:


> I know Marquadt is on £160,000 when you think about it BAMMA only get a quater less in ticket sales then the UFC because the UFC always bring half-assed fights over here.


For the Americans:

160,000.00 GBP = 252,590.39 USD


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Where as BAMMA always puts their good fighters in their shows because they can't afford to put on half assed shows. Anyways that's a good amount of money to be making. The overseas MMA markets are clearly growing and the UFC isn't the only way to make money.


----------

